# gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36,3 error building



## cpm@ (Jun 27, 2012)

I got the following error:


```
gmake[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst/audioresample'
  CC     libgstaudioresample_la-gstaudioresample.lo
  CC     libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_int.lo
  CC     libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_float.lo
In file included from resample.c:134,
                 from speex_resampler_float.c:26:
resample_sse.h: In function 'inner_product_single':
resample_sse.h:46: error: '__m128' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:46: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
resample_sse.h:46: error: for each function it appears in.)
resample_sse.h:46: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:49: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:49: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_ps'
resample_sse.h:49: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_ps'
resample_sse.h:49: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_mul_ps'
resample_sse.h:49: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_mul_ps'
resample_sse.h:49: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_loadu_ps'
resample_sse.h:49: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_loadu_ps'
resample_sse.h:52: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_movehl_ps'
resample_sse.h:52: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_movehl_ps'
resample_sse.h:53: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_ss'
resample_sse.h:53: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_ss'
resample_sse.h:53: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_shuffle_ps'
resample_sse.h:53: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_shuffle_ps'
resample_sse.h:54: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_store_ss'
resample_sse.h:54: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_store_ss'
resample_sse.h: In function 'interpolate_product_single':
resample_sse.h:62: error: '__m128' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:62: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:63: error: expected ';' before 'f'
resample_sse.h:66: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:66: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_load1_ps'
resample_sse.h:66: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_load1_ps'
resample_sse.h:69: error: 'f' undeclared (first use in this function)
In file included from resample.c:134,
                 from speex_resampler_float.c:26:
resample_sse.h: In function 'inner_product_double':
resample_sse.h:102: error: '__m128d' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:102: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:103: error: '__m128' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:103: error: expected ';' before 't'
resample_sse.h:106: error: 't' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:107: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:107: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_cvtps_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_cvtps_pd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_sd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_sd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_unpackhi_pd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_unpackhi_pd'
resample_sse.h:115: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_store_sd'
resample_sse.h:115: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_store_sd'
resample_sse.h: In function 'interpolate_product_double':
resample_sse.h:154: error: '__m128d' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:154: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:155: error: expected ';' before 'sum1'
resample_sse.h:156: error: expected ';' before 'sum2'
resample_sse.h:157: error: '__m128' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:157: error: expected ';' before 'f'
resample_sse.h:158: error: expected ';' before 'f1'
resample_sse.h:159: error: expected ';' before 'f2'
resample_sse.h:160: error: expected ';' before 't'
resample_sse.h:163: error: 't' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:164: error: 'sum1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:165: error: 'sum2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:171: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: error: 'f1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:172: error: 'f2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:173: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
In file included from speex_resampler_float.c:26:
resample.c: In function 'resampler_basic_direct_single':
resample.c:476: warning: implicit declaration of function 'SSE_IMPLEMENTATION'
resample.c:476: warning: nested extern declaration of 'SSE_IMPLEMENTATION'
resample.c:476: error: 'INNER_PRODUCT_SINGLE' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample.c:477: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample.c:478: warning: implicit declaration of function 'SSE_END'
resample.c:478: warning: nested extern declaration of 'SSE_END'
resample.c:481: error: expected ';' before 'out'
resample.c:446: warning: unused variable 'out_stride'
resample.c: In function 'resampler_basic_interpolate_single':
resample.c:612: error: 'INTERPOLATE_PRODUCT_SINGLE' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample.c:613: error: expected ';' before 'cubic_coef'
resample.c:621: error: expected ';' before 'out'
resample.c:562: warning: unused variable 'out_stride'
gmake[3]: *** [libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_float.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst/audioresample'
gmake[2]: *** [audioresample] Error 2
gmake[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins.

===>>> make failed for multimedia/gstreamer-plugins
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for multimedia/gstreamer-plugins failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

Any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 27, 2012)

This looks a lot like a NetBSD bug.


----------



## nica (Jun 28, 2012)

I encountered the same problem when I updated my ports tree and rebuilt gstreamer-plugins yesterday. (FreeBSD 9.0 Release i386)


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 28, 2012)

Update your ports tree:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=890155+0+current/cvs-all
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=890326+0+current/cvs-ports

Thread solved


----------

